# دوائر تكبير فيديو



## dj_badawy (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله كنت عايز اخذ رايكم فى دائره تكبير من واحد فيديو الى تلاته خرج بدون التائير على جوده الصوره وبعد البحث وجدت الدائره دى ارجو من اعضاء النتدى واهل الخبر رايهم فى هذه الدائر ه قبل ان اقوم بتنفيذها وماهيا الملاحضات عليها قبل انا ابداء فيها لانى بصراحه بطيب باحباط لم بعمل دائره ومتشتغلش بالشكل المطلوب فقولت اسالكم الاول وربنا يفقنا جميعا يارب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يناير 2012)

أخى
من النادر أن ينفذ أحد دائرة و تعمل من أول مرة فالخطأ من طباع البشر و لابد أن يتعلم الإنسان كيف يكتشف أخطاؤه يصلحها حتى يصل للحل المثالى الذى يكون تكراره روتين و قد حلت كافة الأخطاء به
لو تتأثر بالاحباط فلا داعى للعمل فكشف خطأ أمتع 100 مرة من تنفيذ دائرة تعمل من أول مرة

الدائرة المرفقة بها الترانزيستور bd139 والذى لم استطيع تحديد تردده لذا أخشى أن لا يكون مناسبا لدوائر الفيديو والله أعلم


----------



## dj_badawy (4 يناير 2012)

طب يعنى حضرتك شايف انى اجرب ولا اعمل ايه وعلى العموم انا هرفع مجموعه دوائره تكبير ونشوف ايه الا ممكن يكون مناسب وياريت حضرتك تشرحلى اوى ممكن استفاد من كل دائره منهم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 يناير 2012)

الدائرة الأولى و الثالثة ممكن لكن الثانية فأرقام الترانزيستورات غير مكتوبة


----------



## dj_badawy (5 يناير 2012)

حضرتك بتقول ممكن يعنى دى حاجه ترجع للتجربه ولا باذن الله هتدى نتيجه كويسه وبالنسبه للدائره الاولى اللى فيها الترنزستور bd139حضرتك مدنتيش ايه الحل الاكيد ليها ...وانا هرفع لحضرتك قيم الترنزستور فى الدائره رقم 2


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 يناير 2012)

الدوائر الثلاثة بعد قائمة قطع الغيار للدائرة الثانية نظريا دوائر جيدة و لكن الحكم عليها يكون إما بالتجربة أو ادخالها فى برنامج محاكاة و دراسة الخرج والدخل
لو تبدأ بالتجربة فربما تحتاج للقياس و الفحص لو لم تعطى نتائج من أول مرة


----------



## dj_badawy (5 يناير 2012)

طيب وبالنسبه لاول دائره اللى فيها الترنزستور bd139 ايه رايك فيها ولا دى حضرتك مسبعدها ....وكمان انا محتاج من حضرتك تبعتلى صوره دائره بور سبلاى ومنظم جهد استخدمه فى تغذيه مثل هذه الدوائر علشان من خلال التجربه لقيت ان دائره البور سبلاى بتاثر تاثير جامد على جوده الصوره والريجه والمجال فى الصوره فياريت حضرتك تدينى دائره بور مناسبه وتكون مجربه وتعمل معى بكفاءه وانا باذن الله هبتدى اجرب فى الدوائر والله المستعان


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يناير 2012)

dj_badawy قال:


> طيب وبالنسبه لاول دائره اللى فيها الترنزستور bd139 ايه رايك فيها ولا دى حضرتك مسبعدها ...


أخى
رديت على هذا السؤال سابقا


> .وكمان انا محتاج من حضرتك تبعتلى صوره دائره بور سبلاى ومنظم جهد استخدمه فى تغذيه مثل هذه الدوائر علشان من خلال التجربه لقيت ان دائره البور سبلاى بتاثر تاثير جامد على جوده الصوره والريجه والمجال فى الصوره فياريت حضرتك تدينى دائره بور مناسبه وتكون مجربه وتعمل معى بكفاءه وانا باذن الله هبتدى اجرب فى الدوائر والله المستعان


دوائره منشورة كثيرا
محول و دايودات و مكثف 1000 ميكرو أو اكثر مع مثبت حسب القيمة
7805 يعطى 5 فولت
7812 يعطى 12 فولت و هكذا و ضع بعد المثبت مكثف 1 ميكرو
اى دائرة ستجد فيها وحدة تغذية بمثبت


----------



## dj_badawy (6 يناير 2012)

طب ايه راي حضرتك فى الدائره دى والمغرض منها تكبير اشاره فيديو


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يناير 2012)

دائرة لا بأس بها يمكنك تجربتها فهى بسيطة و سهلة


----------



## dj_badawy (7 يناير 2012)

بجد ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك ويزيدك من علمه ...كان الله فى عون العبد مادم العبد فى عون اخيه


----------



## dj_badawy (7 يناير 2012)

انا قمت بتصميم الدائره دى واشتغلت معايا بس المشكله انى لقيت ان الصوره فيها ريجه وساعات بلاقى البرايت بتاع الصوره بيعلى اوى ولم بتحكم فى المقاومات المتغيره مبتدنيش تحكم كافى وبمراجعه الداءره لقيت ان فى مقاومه 470 اوم موجوده فى الرسم ومالهاش مكان فى البورده المطبوعه ارجو المساعده اعمل ايه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 يناير 2012)

ماذا تقصد بتصميم الدائرة ؟ هل تقصد أنك نفذت الرسم اللى على الوقع المرفق؟
استخدم ألمكثف ذو الرقم الأكبر لو متاح ولو غير متاح استخدم الآخر 
بالنسبة للمقاومة R7 يمكنك تخريم نقطتين واحدة أرضى و الثانية على التقاء مجمع collector Q2 مع قاعدة Q3 Base
تأكد من أنك وصلت الخط الأسفل بالأرضى


----------



## dj_badawy (7 يناير 2012)

اقصد انى رسمت الدائره وجمعتها على بورده وجربتها لقيتها شغاله بس البرايت عالى وكمان الصوره فيها ريجه بسيطه فراجعت الدائره تانى لقيت ان فى مقاومه ناقصه فقلت يمكن يكون ده العيب منها وكمان كنت عايز اسال على الرجيليتور بيسخن هو والترانزستور bd139 هو ده عادى ولا ده نيجه خطا فى حاجه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يناير 2012)

لا تنسى أن المقاومة r9 قدرتها 5 وات أى أن التيار المار فيها كبير و هذا سبب سخونة كل من الترانزيستور و الريجيوليتور 
يفضل استخدام مبرد
حاول تقلل الخرج لأن الدائرة تكبر الإشارة وهو غير مطلوب للتوزيع


----------



## dj_badawy (10 يناير 2012)

يعنى اقلل مقاومه الخرج بس ولا الدخل والخرج واخليها كام اوم ...انا قللت المقاومه r9 الى 3وات ايضا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يناير 2012)

أنا لم أقل تعدل فى الدائرة أو تغير أى من قيمها
تقليل المقاومة ل 3 وات قد تسبب السخزنة الزائدة لتلفها ، من صمم الدائرة حسب القدرة و اختار اها 5 وات .
كان قصدى تقلل جهد الخرج من المقاومات المتغيرة فى الدائرة لأن زيادة قيمة جهد الخرج يسبب تشوه للصورة


----------



## dj_badawy (11 يناير 2012)

بس انا لم قللت المقاومه الى 3 وات السخنيه اتمنعت ..وكمان انا بقلل المقاومات المتغيره برده مبيدنيش التنيجه المطلوبه بي لنا جربت اقلل المقاومه عند اشاره الدخول الى 30 اوم ابتديت الصوره تتحسن شويه وكمان ابتدى تاثير المقاومه المتغيره يكون افضل وانا بفكر انى اقللها كمان واشوف ايه النتيجه وكمان اجرب اقلل مقاومه الخرج


----------



## ram509 (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير على المجهود .. *


----------



## zeid25 (13 يناير 2012)

كل الدارات الموجودة في هذه المشاركة هي دارات نظرية ولا
يوجد فيها المخططات التطبيقية وهذه مشكلة .
ليست المشكلة في ايجاد الدارات النظرية ولكن المشكلة تكون
دائما في التطبيق العملي . 
ذلك لأنك عندما تعمل في تردد عالي فإنه من اكبر المشاكل
التطبيقية هي قضية التداخل في الإشارة .ولذلك انصحك في البحث
عن المخططات التطبيقية والتي تمت فيها دراسة هذه الناحية
وهذا يعطيك فرصة اكبر لنجاح الدارة


----------



## dj_badawy (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا ليك وربنا يوفقك الجميع وباذن الله هحاول وربنا يكرم وشكرا للتعاون


----------

